# ICA approval for Senior Citizens



## nazum (Nov 1, 2020)

Can any one confirm
Do UAE- ICA approval for resident of 60 years plus, returning from India, getting approval to enter UAE or not??
Am 61 years working in an International company. wish to go for a short leave to India.
Afraid - that I may not get approval to return back to UAE after leave due to age.
Please advise.


----------

